# Altamira Santander Propery Agent in Valencia



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello again!

Im trying to find more info about a villa for sale in Valencia.

It is bank owned by Altamira Santander and im having trouble getting things moving.

It appears they sub the propertys out to local estate agents and let them do the graft.

When i call Altamira Santander all they do is pass details to this estate agent and they are supposed to contact me.

Many calls, many emails and over 3 months later and still no response, they refuse to tell me who is agent for the property.

Id give up but i like this one for various reasons.

Does anyone in the area know who is representing Altameria in Valencia?

Much thanks.

Dave.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hybr!d said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Im trying to find more info about a villa for sale in Valencia.
> 
> ...




Once again, google is your friend - Buscador inmobiliario Altamira Santander Real Estate. Pisos y casa en Madrid, Barcelona


Just check your spelling though - it's Altamira I think.

Was it a new property?


----------



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

I appreciate the help but in this case Google cannot help.

To clarify I have called Altamira, i have their website, address etc. but they dont seem able to get the local estate agent in Valencia who they sub these propertys to call me back, nor will they tell me the name of this estate agent. 

Re Altamira, that last one was a typo. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

Second hand property.


----------

